# Mouseover Text ?



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

Hi all !



Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das möglich ist:


Wenn ich einen Text habe (oder ein Wort) und der ist schwarz z.b.
geht es dann, dass wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre, dass
der dann rot wird ?


VIelen Dank für eure Antworten !


Lg
DjMG


----------



## Ultraflip (3. Januar 2005)

Stichwort CSS ... da gibt es die :hover-Klasse ... aber google lieber mal, bevor hier das breite erklären losgeht ...


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

Hi 


habs jetzt mal so probiert:


<h1 onMouseOver="this.style.color = 'red';" onMouseOut="this.style.color = 'black';">
<font face="Tahoma">mouseovertest</font></h1>


Das funktioniert bei mir eigentlich ganz gut !
Kann ich da auch HEX werte für die farbe nehmen, weil ich
eigentlich mehrere Farben brauche ^^


Ist der Code Firefox und IE tauglich ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Oder schau einfach hier nach, da steht es genau beschrieben! ^^

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

thx !

Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

DjMG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]<h1 onMouseOver="this.style.color = 'red';" onMouseOut="this.style.color = 'black';">
> <font face="Tahoma">mouseovertest</font></h1>


Bedenke dabei, dass nicht jeder JavaScript aktiviert hat. Mit Hover (siehe mein Link oben) geht das auch ohne JavaScript.





			
				DjMG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Kann ich da auch HEX werte für die farbe nehmen, weil ich
> eigentlich mehrere Farben brauche ^^


Ja, kannst Du!

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

ja stimmt.

aber wird das Probleme geben, wenn ich eine Schriftart nehme,
die ich mir runtergeladen hab, und somit nicht jeder am PC hat ?

(nicht jetzt Tahoma, wie im Beispiel  )

Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Das würde so oder so Probleme geben, ob nun mit mouseover oder hover!
Für den Fall solltest Du auf jeden Fall mehrere Schriftarten definieren.
Ich habe auf meiner seite z. B. folgende Schriftarten definiert:
	
	
	



```
font-family: Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
```
Falls ein Rechner comic nicht kennt, dann probiert er eben die anderen durch. Sans-serif z. B. wird auf jeden Fall erkannt.

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

achso - wo muss denn der font-family code rein ?


ich habs jetzt mal so (mit javascript belassen):

http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/testo
(wenn link nicht funktioniert, einfach kopieren und in neuem fenster einfügen)


Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Wie gesagt, ohne JavaScript kein Effekt!
Schau Dir doch einfach mal meine Seite an: www.redlama.org
Da kannst Du Dir den Hover Effekt an den Links anschauen!
Ich habe alle Stylesheets in einer externen CSS Datei definiert, die kannst Du Dir anschauen, wenn Du auf der Startseite ganz unten auf den CSS Button von W3C klickst.
Die Bereiche a:hover, a:visited, ... sind für den Hovereffekt zuständig. Ansonsten wie steht es aber auch wie bereits erwähnt auf SelfHTML (siehe Link oben).

redlama

P.S. Wenn Du dabei Hilfe brauchst, helfen wir gerne!


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

danke !


aber coding hin oder her, ich brauch diese eine Schriftart.
Sonst müsste ich es mit buttons lassen (so hab ichs bisher)...

die schriftart von der einen seite, die ich angegeben habe,
sollte so "grungig" (rockig,...) wirken.


Wird die bei euch richtig dargestellt ?

Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Also bei mir wird der Text in der Standard IE Schriftart dargestellt!
Und ich ist alles andere als rockig, ... :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

... was kann ich da am besten tun ?

Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Definiere mehrere Schriftarten. Zum einen die, die Du haben willst und für den Fall, dass sie nicht bekannt ist (was wohl in den meisten Fällen so sein wird), definierst Du eine zweite Schriftart, die Dir auch gefällt und die allen bekannt ist. Beispiele findest Du hier!

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

ja werd ich wohl so machen müssen...

kann ich die fontfamily auch irgendwie ohne der selfhtml anleitung für
hovertexte (also wenn ichs in javascript lasse) einbauen ?

wo in den head ? oder body ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Das habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, ...
Was willst Du? :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

du hast mir ja vorgeschlagen, das mit dieser anleitung hier zu machen.

ich lass es jetzt aber mit dem javascript.

nachdem es aber probleme mit der schriftart geben wird,
schlugst du vor, alternativ schriftarten anzubieten mit <font-family....>

wie bau ich aber diesen Code in meine Page ein ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## dkf (3. Januar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Definiere mehrere Schriftarten. Zum einen die, die Du haben willst und für den Fall, dass sie nicht bekannt ist (was wohl in den meisten Fällen so sein wird), definierst Du eine zweite Schriftart, die Dir auch gefällt und die allen bekannt ist. Beispiele findest Du hier!
> 
> redlama



Steht doch alles im Link drin!
Les es doch wenigstens mal durch.
Und benutzte CSS für den Hover-Effekt - du hast doch gelesen, dass es kompatibler ist, weil manche evtl. JavaScript ausgeschaltet haben.

In deinem Beispiel würde ich aber das ganze komplett lassen und auf Buttons umsteigen. Es soll ja mit Sicherheit nur für ein Menü sein und das passt schon mit den paar kB's von den Bildern ;-]


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

ja es sollen buttons sein ...
die hätt ich ja auch schon, aber einfacher wirds (wenn ich weitere mache)
wenn ich das als text habe.

und diese Buttons machen is'n Haufen Arbeit - ich habs mit screenshot
aus Word rausgenommen und dann mit photoshop übereinandergelegt und
richtig zusammengeschnitten, dass auch die hoverbuttons richtig sitzen.


Lg
DjMG


----------



## dkf (3. Januar 2005)

PhotoShop bietet auch die Möglichkeit, Text einzufügen! Du musst keine Screenshots machen ;-]

Aber ist es wirklich so viel Arbeit?
Du hast danach ein Ergebnis, was so aussieht, wie du es willst und musst nicht darauf hoffen, dass irgendwer auch diese Schriftart installiert hat und es genauso aussieht... 

Aber naja...


----------



## DjMG (3. Januar 2005)

da hätt ich selber auch drauf kommen können ! *gg*


DANKE !


Lg
DjMG


----------

